# David Sedaris



## LoneWolf (Aug 23, 2004)

I recently finished his new book, Dress YOur Family in Denim and Courdoroy, and it was awesome! I actually laughed out laugh, which made me look like a crazy person! But it was hilarious! I recommend it to everyone!


----------



## Tori (Aug 23, 2004)

I have read two books by Sedaris and really liked Me Talk Pretty One Day.  I recommend it to you as it had me laughing too.


----------



## abbenormal (Aug 27, 2004)

I have read "Me talk pretty one day" and fell in love with this guys mind.

I'm reading his "Naked" right now.

Abbenormal


----------



## Tori (Aug 27, 2004)

ah I read Naked too!  Goodness!


----------



## LoneWolf (Aug 28, 2004)

His books are hilarious, as is his style of writing and telling stories. I really couldn't believe at first that he had such a crazy family!


----------



## Tori (Aug 28, 2004)

hehe Lonewolf, a crazy family = many stories to tell

I recommend Middlesex also.  It is a more serious telling of a family tale but has great merit also.


----------



## LoneWolf (Aug 30, 2004)

Alright..lol...I'll have a lot of books to read the next couple of weeks!  I've recently started this book called The Reluctant Metrosexual....it's a series of essays about how the author's becoming a metrosexual...it's pretty funny, but he uses too many big words (lol I sound dumb) for such informal writing.


----------

